# Wow...



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

:thumbup: 

Makes me miss Germany


----------



## flattothefloor (Feb 14, 2004)

*run forset run*

:rofl: 
nice fake


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

Shift! Shift!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Yeah.. I miss it, too...
(even if it WAS in a Volvo)


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

flattothefloor said:


> :rofl:
> nice fake


Have you ever driven on the autobahn?
I didn't have a super car but would regularly drive the Muenchen / Frankfurt route at some of the emptier stretches at 250km/h. Riding with my friend in a M5, I have seen the car clock 310 km/h.

M5's and M3's, S6's, S8's with speed governers removed have passed me at over 300 km/h - At 250km/h you feel like you're standing still as they pass on the left.

The photo is obviously not my car - someone else's, but representative of what driving on the Autobahn can be like in a super car.


----------



## flattothefloor (Feb 14, 2004)

*no i never had the chance, not enough cash on hand*

its obvious that the white background it your pic states its a fake. 
I would rather drive at Nurburgring Nordschleife. If only there was a track like that in the U.S.A. 
Hats off to the volvo guy! nice picture buddy......


----------



## roadie (Jun 1, 2004)

flattothefloor said:


> its obvious that the white background it your pic states its a fake.
> I would rather drive at Nurburgring Nordschleife. If only there was a track like that in the U.S.A.
> Hats off to the volvo guy! nice picture buddy......


At the risk of stating the obvious... :tsk: 
The watermark on the picture is from the publisher.
The white background is a camera and exposure issue.

Anyway, do you think this is fake too? :tsk:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

roadie said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Makes me miss Germany


If that is real, and if the rev counter is accurate, the engine won't be long for this world. I recall a problem affecting later 3.5, 3.6 and 3.8 M engines which generally meant curtains at above 7,500 rpm. Obviously with re-work you can make the engine spin to any speed you like, given enough cash. But the vast majority will just buy a chip, and pray that the stock bottom end can withstand mean piston speeds of over 76 fps...!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

flattothefloor said:


> Hats off to the volvo guy! nice picture buddy......


I am FAR from a 'Volvo guy' (not that there's anything wrong with that).. and hats off to my wife. SHE took the pic.


----------



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

Here is my contribution the pictures from Autobahn in germany.
http://defense.nu/albums/albums.php?g=vacation&p=0&frpg=1&f=#pic
The picture is taken from the backseat by a friend of mine 
No, the car will not go faster then this.. we did try and try again


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

tsaros said:


> Here is my contribution the pictures from Autobahn in germany.
> http://defense.nu/albums/albums.php?g=vacation&p=0&frpg=1&f=#pic
> The picture is taken from the backseat by a friend of mine
> No, the car will not go faster then this.. we did try and try again


Looks about right. Autocar tested a 528i Touring some years back and clocked a true 145 mph - 234 km/h. As with most manual BMWs of recent past, top speed is achieved in top gear, and usually with the rev counter needle floating about in the red area.


----------



## flattothefloor (Feb 14, 2004)

*come one now at least in your pic you can see the*

trees outside. unlike the other which shows a white background"! 
gosh...so touchy.. my car has been well over 115 but its not like everytime im driving i have my wifes phone camera on hand, i took my pic...yes... i do love that picture.


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

flattothefloor said:


> trees outside. unlike the other which shows a white background"!


The outside is brigher than the inside. Therefore, the outside is overexposed.

You can check it out at:
http://en.mimi.hu/photography/overexposure.html


----------

